# the 5. 2 diet



## Sandra6 (19 Sep 2013)

Has anyone tried this? 
It's basically a matter of eating normally five days of the week and having two "fast" days limiting yourself to just 500 calories. 
A friend of my claims to have lost 7lbs in a week!! 
I've been doing it for a fortnight (and have returned to the gym too) and I'm 2lb heavier!


----------



## Tribanite (19 Sep 2013)

Muscle weighs more than fat. Are you eating normaly after the fasting day or overcompensating?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> It's basically a matter of eating normally five days of the week and having two "fast" days limiting yourself to just 500 calories.
> A friend of my claims to have lost 7lbs in a week!!
> I've been doing it for a fortnight (and have returned to the gym too) and I'm 2lb heavier!


There's another thread on it Sandra. Give you something to read. 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fasting.120801/


----------



## Trevrev (19 Sep 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> It's basically a matter of eating normally five days of the week and having two "fast" days limiting yourself to just 500 calories.
> A friend of my claims to have lost 7lbs in a week!!
> I've been doing it for a fortnight (and have returned to the gym too) and I'm 2lb heavier!


Are you still eating a healthy diet on non-fasting days?


----------



## Sandra6 (19 Sep 2013)

I've been eating "normally" - mix of healthy and not so. But I don't generally gain weight in a week when I'm not dieting. 
I guess between 1500 and 2000 calories on the "eating" days. I would've expected atleast 2lbs loss.


----------



## Kies (19 Sep 2013)

Something doesn't add up. Your intake should be down by 3000 calories for each week,resulting in weight loss.
Keep a food diary and look at what/where its going Pete tong


----------



## Paul99 (19 Sep 2013)

Probably just water weight. Keep doing it and see what happens in a few weeks.

My mum started doing it a month ago and lost weight the first week, put on weight the second two weeks and lost again in week four, but overall was down by 4lb.


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2013)

Tribanite said:


> Muscle weighs more than fat. Are you eating normaly after the fasting day or overcompensating?


 
OMG how much muscle do you think it's possible to synthesize in 2 weeks?


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2013)

Tribanite said:


> *Muscle weighs more than fat*. Are you eating normaly after the fasting day or overcompensating?



No it doesn't. 1kg of muscle weighs the same as 1kg of fat! Muscle is denser!

Additionally, muscle synthesis is generally much slower than that of fat loss, so even if gaining muscle, the net effect would still be weight loss in most cases.



Sandra6 said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> It's basically a matter of eating normally five days of the week and having two "fast" days limiting yourself to just 500 calories.
> A friend of my claims to have lost 7lbs in a week!!
> I've been doing it for a fortnight (and have returned to the gym too) and I'm 2lb heavier!



Losing 7lbs in a week is nothing to be brag/be pleased about. It sounds very unhealthy, it is generally said that it is safe/healthy to lose about 2lbs a week, obviously this is the usual guestimate and it will depend very much on the starting point etc, but 7lbs sounds like a lot! BTW, the deficit you have created should produce something around a 1lb weight loss, which is an amount that someone can easily fluctuate by throughout a day (my weight can fluctuate by up to 3lbs throughout a day), so you won't really know until you look at a trend over a few weeks.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Sep 2013)

I would personally not advise or participate all these 'fads' as they are simply unsustainable.. Are you really going to undertake 'fasting' two days a week for the rest of your life?
If you do not you will return to the way you were before unless your diet has changed.
The change to be sucessful needs to be deeper, you need to start to understand where your calories come from and the value of them, getting 500 calories from pizza and chips, is not the same as getting 500 calories from salmon, veg and rice imho.
Eat healthy and use more calories than you consume and you will lose weight.


----------



## PK99 (19 Sep 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I
> Eat healthy and use more calories than you consume and you will lose weight.



the 5:2 diet is simply a structured way of doing just that and in the process it educates about calorie content of a range of foods.
My wife and I have lost weight and marginally changed general eating habits


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Sep 2013)

PK99 said:


> the 5:2 diet is simply a structured way of doing just that and in the process it educates about calorie content of a range of foods.
> My wife and I have lost weight and marginally changed general eating habits


2 days eating 500cals is "healthy"? 

You made 2 changes: 1) started 5:2 and 2) changed eating habits. Which one do you think had the greater impact?


----------



## michaelcycle (19 Sep 2013)

Muscle weighs more than fat by volume but I doubt you have gained 2lbs of muscle in 2 weeks.

Weight fluctuations are normal - usually due to fluid / water (which is particularly pertinent for women around their menstrual cycle) or glycogen balance so simply because you are 2lbs heavier doesn't mean much. I know my weight fluctuates by about 6 lbs per day.

What you are looking at is a trend over time. As long as the overall trend is downwards then go are doing well.

Be patient. Eat sensibly on non fasting days and you will be fine.

(incidentally if you have returned to the gym then it is highly likely you will retain water in the short term due to muscle repair.)


----------



## Sandra6 (19 Sep 2013)

Somebody else mentioned the water retention due to going to the gym, and without wishing to create a tmi moment it is _that_ time of the month.


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Somebody else mentioned the water retention due to going to the gym, ...


 
Yeah water retention is a big factor in short term weight loss. Just cutting out salt from your diet can result in a significant (5-8 lbs) weight loss in a very short time. A lot of people bragging about losing half a stone in just one week, have just dehydrated themselves.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I would personally not advise or participate all these 'fads' as they are simply unsustainable.. Are you really going to undertake 'fasting' two days a week for the rest of your life?
> If you do not you will return to the way you were before unless your diet has changed.
> The change to be sucessful needs to be deeper, you need to start to understand where your calories come from and the value of them, *getting 500 calories from pizza and chips, is not the same as getting 500 calories from salmon, veg and rice imho*.
> Eat healthy and use more calories than you consume and you will lose weight.



Absolutelly, the 500 calories from the pizza taste better! hah.


----------



## PK99 (19 Sep 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> 2 days eating 500cals is "healthy"?
> 
> You made 2 changes: 1) started 5:2 and 2) changed eating habits. Which one do you think had the greater impact?



Marginally changed eating habits = Not having the mid morning/mid afternoon snack, avoiding the sticky bun at the coffee shop, not having an "I'm hungry i need to eat" habit. Not opening a beer when cooking but waiting till later.
Rest of diet unchanged including wine and beer consumption.

5:2 = the weight loss 2 stones for me, 1 st and a dress size for my other half
marginally changed eating habit = stable weight when not doing 5:2 and eating normally


----------



## PK99 (19 Sep 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> 2 days eating 500cals is "healthy"?




yep! (well 600 for me)

Breakfast: 2 eggs plus 2 rashers fat free bacon = 200 calories
lunch = apple + banana = 200 calories
supper = mountain of oven roast ratatouille plus chicken breast = 200 calories


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Sep 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2013)

PK99 said:


> yep! (well 600 for me)
> 
> Breakfast: 2 eggs plus 2 rashers fat free bacon = 200 calories
> lunch = apple + banana = 200 calories
> supper = mountain of oven roast ratatouille plus chicken breast = 200 calories



I may be ignorant here, but my intuition tells me your figures don't look right.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Sep 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> *2 days eating 500cals is "healthy"? *
> 
> You made 2 changes: 1) started 5:2 and 2) changed eating habits. Which one do you think had the greater impact?


 
Very


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Sep 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Very


Oh?


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Sep 2013)

Those that knock the 5:2 diet and other Intermittent Fasting 'diets' should watch the program that Horizon did on it.

Very interesting although maybe more research needs to be carried out.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Sep 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Those that knock the 5:2 diet and other Intermittent Fasting 'diets' should watch the program that Horizon did on it.
> 
> Very interesting although maybe more research needs to be carried out.


"More research" is an understatement. Actual research would be a bit closer.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Sep 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Oh?


 
You're like a broken record when it comes to the 5:2 why bother nobody listens to you going on and on and on and on. We get it you don't agree with it but other people do and are entitled to discuss it without your cheap sarcastic jibes.


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Sep 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> "More research" is an understatement. Actual research would be a bit closer.


Whatever but Horizon is a very reputable program.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2013)

The Jogger said:


> You're like a broken record when it comes to the 5:2 why bother nobody listens to you going on and on and on and on. We get it you don't agree with it but other people do and are entitled to discuss it without your cheap sarcastic jibes.



To be fair, his anti posts are not really any different to your pro fad diet posting.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Sep 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Whatever but Horizon is a very reputable program.


It isn't.



The Jogger said:


> You're like a broken record when it comes to the 5:2 why bother nobody listens to you going on and on and on and on. We get it you don't agree with it but other people do and are entitled to discuss it without your cheap sarcastic jibes.


If you can't handle the opposition, avoid the discussion. As Rob posted over me, you are no better.


----------



## PK99 (19 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I may be ignorant here, but my intuition tells me your figures don't look right.



1 egg 60 Calories * 2 = 120
fat free bacon rasher (medallion from back bacon) 40 calories * 2 = 80
breakfast total = 200

Large Banana = 140 calories
medium apple = 50 calories
lunch total = 190 calories

Chicken breast 130 calories
Veg ?? 
supper total around 200

all plus or minus a smidgin
proof of the pudding is the weight loss

It is the Toast : 75 calories per slice plus spread plus marmalade
or bread sandwiches for lunch = extra 2-400 calories
or pasta with supper 100g = 350 calories
that are the missing elements!


----------



## Paul99 (19 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> To be fair, his anti posts are not really any different to your pro fad diet posting.





T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> It isn't.
> 
> 
> If you can't handle the opposition, avoid the discussion. As Rob posted over me, you are no better.


The argument that TMHNET uses is all to do with the lack of research. Well there has been research done, and there is ongoing research. There is no research, afaik, that says that the 5:2 diet is unhealthy or bad for you.

The current diet advice being peddled by the NHS, is to eat healthy foods to a prescribed amount of calories and excercise. Well guess what? there are millions of people that are overweight, some obese, some morbidly obese, despite them knowing to eat less and move more. They simply can't do it.
And simply keep repeating the advice to them is unlikely to work. 

So there needs to be another way. Perhaps 5:2 is it, perhaps not. But if nobody gives it a go, we'll never know.

I have been doing it since the first week in January. I have lost 3 stone. I have lost 5 inches from my waist. I have lost 7 inches from my stomach. I feel great and have loads of energy. I could do it forever, it is that easy. On my 5 days i eat and drink what I want, no restrictions whatsover.

If either of you know something I don't, lets hear it.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> To be fair, his anti posts are not really any different to your pro fad diet posting.


 


T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> It isn't.
> 
> 
> If you can't handle the opposition, avoid the discussion. As Rob posted over me, you are no better.


 
The fact is the OP was asking for comments from people who had done or are doing the 5:2 until you two decided to hijack the thread. There is nothing to stop either of you starting a thread about whether the 5:2 is a good diet or not.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2013)

Paul99 said:


> The argument that TMHNET uses is all to do with the lack of research. Well there has been research done, and there is ongoing research. There is no research, afaik, that says that the 5:2 diet is unhealthy or bad for you.
> 
> The current diet advice being peddled by the NHS, is to eat healthy foods to a prescribed amount of calories and excercise. Well guess what? there are millions of people that are overweight, some obese, some morbidly obese, despite them knowing to eat less and move more. They simply can't do it.
> And simply keep repeating the advice to them is unlikely to work.
> ...



I am not arguing against the diet, regardless of my opinions on it, you can do as you wish. I simply questioned your calorie value based on my intuition, which I stated up front was based on intuition and not fact! Although, a chicken breast is likely to have double to content you give it in the above example.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2013)

The Jogger said:


> The fact is the OP was asking for comments from people who had done or are doing the 5:2 until you two decided to hijack the thread. There is nothing to stop either of you starting a thread about whether the 5:2 is a good diet or not.



I did not hijack the thread, in fact I did not express any opinion on the diet method in question. I did however offer possibly some of the most robust advice posted in this thread!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Sep 2013)

The Jogger said:


> The fact is the OP was asking for comments from people who had done or are doing the 5:2 until you two decided to hijack the thread. There is nothing to stop either of you starting a thread about whether the 5:2 is a good diet or not.


Fact of life: where there are people who are "pro" something - there will be anti's. Once again, your inability to handle them is blinding.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Sep 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Fact of life: where there are people who are "pro" something - there will be anti's. Once again, your inability to handle them is blinding.


 Dead on, start the thread then.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Sep 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> It's basically a matter of eating normally five days of the week and having two "fast" days limiting yourself to just 500 calories.
> A friend of my claims to have lost 7lbs in a week!!
> I've been doing it for a fortnight (and have returned to the gym too) and I'm 2lb heavier!


 I have lost 14lbs over a few months, I prefer to do 4:3 until I get down to my goal weight then I will hit the 5:2 it is just that bit quicker doing the 4:3 and just as easy, in actual fact I feel really good on fast days.


----------



## PK99 (19 Sep 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> I've been doing it for a fortnight (and have returned to the gym too) and I'm 2lb heavier!



Best, ie least variable for me, time of day for checking weight is first thing in the morning after, errm, clearing the decks. Day to day when not dieting that is stable to 500g, last thing at night is so dependant on what I've eaten/drunk during the day.

Re the gym, my daughter was an Oxford rower (college not blue) and the advice from the professional coach was: hard training = muscle damage, repair requires water, hence if starting hard training in the gym they should expect to put on some weight but at first it would be water not muscle. I had never heard that before but it seemed to make sence.


----------



## michaelcycle (19 Sep 2013)

PK99 said:


> Re the gym, my daughter was an Oxford rower (college not blue) and the advice from the professional coach was: hard training = muscle damage, repair requires water, hence if starting hard training in the gym they should expect to put on some weight but at first it would be water not muscle. I had never heard that before but it seemed to make sence.



That's pretty much right.

However, what this thread really shows is that whilst people say they want to lose _weight _in reality what they want to do is lose _fat and improve body composition.
_
You can't really get a good idea of that is you are going by scale weight alone so tracking other things like BF%, measurements, taking photos of appearance as well is a good idea.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Sep 2013)

michaelcycle said:


> That's pretty much right.
> 
> However, what this thread really shows is that whilst people say they want to lose _weight _in reality what they want to do is lose _fat and improve body composition.
> _
> You can't really get a good idea of that is you are going by scale weight alone so tracking other things like BF%, measurements, taking photos of appearance as well is a good idea.


 
That is one of the things you are told to pay attention to especially waist measurement. I like to lose the weight and the inches.


----------



## PK99 (19 Sep 2013)

michaelcycle said:


> That's pretty much right.
> 
> However, what this thread really shows is that whilst people say they want to lose _weight _in reality what they want to do is lose _fat and improve body composition.
> _
> *You can't really get a good idea of that is you are going by scale weight alone *so tracking other things like BF%, measurements, taking photos of appearance as well is a good idea.



Agreed. I have plateaued a number of times all the while cutting new notches on by belts as weight shifted around the body


----------



## michaelcycle (19 Sep 2013)

The Jogger said:


> That is one of the things you are told to pay attention to especially waist measurement. I like to lose the weight and the inches.



IIRC intermittent (rather than prolonged) fasting is beneficial for visceral fat reduction so that makes sense.


----------



## PK99 (19 Sep 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> 2 days eating 500cals is "healthy"?
> 
> ?



Actually, I have real data to confirm that it is. I have regular comprehensive blood tests for a long term condition. Since starting the 5:2 diet my bloods have shown and across the board improvement - I have made no other change.


----------



## Sandra6 (21 Sep 2013)

Interesting points made from both sides of the argument, thank you. 
I've decided not to continue though. Past experience tells me calorie restriction really doesn't do it for me, so I'm back to the gym and cutting out the rubbish. Well, starting on Monday I will be


----------



## subaqua (21 Sep 2013)

Paul99 said:


> The argument that TMHNET uses is all to do with the lack of research. Well there has been research done, and there is ongoing research. There is no research, afaik, that says that the 5:2 diet is unhealthy or bad for you.
> 
> The current diet advice being peddled by the NHS, is to eat healthy foods to a prescribed amount of calories and excercise. Well guess what? there are millions of people that are overweight, some obese, some morbidly obese, despite them knowing to eat less and move more. They simply can't do it.
> And simply keep repeating the advice to them is unlikely to work.
> ...




wifey started it and has had a sensible loss off weight, a significant short term memory improvement and her cholesterol level has dropped another point to 3.9 , with the LDL and HDL in teh right proportions . 

I also use it and have had a good result from it . the Horizon program and the book make good reading viewing. the super scales we have show a fat content reducing weekly . can I continue this for ever- yes , There is no reason I cant . even on Holiday i managed 2 days a week with 600 Calories a day without restricting my enjoyment of being on holiday. the whole thing has left me feeling less hungry overall. somedays ( fasting and non fasting) i have to make myself eat because i am just not hungry.


----------



## Paul99 (21 Sep 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Interesting points made from both sides of the argument, thank you.
> I've decided not to continue though. Past experience tells me calorie restriction really doesn't do it for me, so I'm back to the gym and cutting out the rubbish. Well, starting on Monday I will be



And that is the most sensible thing to do... whatever you feel will work best for you is the thing most likely to work. Good luck with your weight loss.


----------



## PK99 (21 Sep 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Interesting points made from both sides of the argument, thank you.
> I've decided not to continue though. Past experience tells me calorie restriction really doesn't do it for me, so I'm back to the gym and cutting out the rubbish. Well, starting on Monday I will be



If you skim the posts on this and the other thread you will find that the positive voices have tried it, the negative voices have not and are against "fad diets" (there may be exceptions, but not many) or are wannabe dieticians


----------



## uclown2002 (21 Sep 2013)

I haven't actually tried this method but it provoked my interest in IF when I watched the Horizon program.
I fast 16 hours a day, therefore only eating in an 8 hr window; typically 2-10 suits me. I have done this for over a year, and for me is sustainable. I find it great to regulate my calorie intake by this method.
I'm not obsessed about it as some days, if I fancy eating early morning then I do. But that occurs about 20-25% of the time.


----------



## poynedexter (21 Sep 2013)

i think i will give this a go starting next week. i have lost fat/ weight over the last couple of years and would like to lose about another 6lbs before xmas. my weight has been steady for about 9 months and i'm struggling with willpower, especially at the weekends after training rides. i was hoping that this 5:2 might kickstart my weight loss again.

i for one seem able to maintain my weight at the moment, but more loses are tough. so i dont think i'll "fast" long term.

btw, i'm using this as an aid to my racing for 2014.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2013)

I'm thinking of asking my GP for as many blood tests as she will agree to fund, to try and work out what has been causing my health problems. I have been doing the 5:2 pretty consistently since January, so it will be interesting to see what my numbers are for LDL, HDL etc. I'll report back later!


----------



## The Jogger (21 Sep 2013)

I had my Glucose and Cholesterol done two weeks ago, the doc said the glucose was excellent but didn't tell me the number and the cholesterol was 4.5 when I asked him about the HDL LDL he just said it was good and the triglycerides were low. Hopefully down to the diet.


----------



## jackforever (26 Sep 2013)

I started in march. Lost a stone a month for four months and now still do it but not so strictly. And my weight has remained steady ever since despite not riding due to a back injury. Found it a brilliant way to lose and maintain weight.


----------



## The Jogger (26 Sep 2013)

jacscepticser said:


> I started in march. Lost a stone a month for four months and now still do it but not so strictly. And my weight has remained steady ever since despite not riding due to a back injury. Found it a brilliant way to lose and maintain weight.



Ooooh the sceptics will be disappointed. Well done btw.


----------



## PK99 (27 Sep 2013)

jackforever said:


> I started in march. Lost a stone a month for four months and now still do it but not so strictly. And my weight has remained steady ever since despite not riding due to a back injury. Found it a brilliant way to lose and maintain weight.



Well done. I'm finding much the same. 6 months or so of 5:2 and I lost 2 stones. Since then a series of dinner parties, holidays, weddings, bbq's, nights out on the beer etc have intervened, but with remodelled eating habits, weight had stayed the same. up a bit, down a bit, but within a pound or so the same.

It works.

Not by being a "No carbs" fad, or a "Low fat" fad, or a "cabbage 4 times a day" fad, 

But by being an approach that educates: "On a non diet day, at the motorway service station, do I really NEED the 600calorie sticky cake to go with my coffee? That is a WHOLE diet day intake!"
In the pub:" do i REALLY want that packet of scratching?"
11 am. I'm hungry "Do I NEED that snack before lunch at 1pm?"

Over the same period, Mrs PK has lost 1 stone and a dress size.

Both of us have found that weight has gone not just around the gut, but from all parts of the body. Slimmer faces. Slimmer necks. Slimmer everything.

To the sceptics who have not tried it: Shove your theories up your posterior.


----------



## uclown2002 (27 Sep 2013)

Good going guys!


----------



## DooDah (27 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I did not hijack the thread, in fact I did not express any opinion on the diet method in question. I did however offer possibly some of the most robust advice posted in this thread!


Like 1kg of muscle weighs the same as 1kg of fat


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Sep 2013)

DooDah said:


> Like 1kg of muscle weighs the same as 1kg of fat



Well given some people could not even sort that simple one out...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Well given some people could not even sort that simple one out...


Not even fad diets can cure stupidity


----------



## The Jogger (27 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Well given some people could not even sort that simple one out...


 


T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Not even fad diets can cure stupidity


 
:troll::troll:


----------



## poynedexter (5 Oct 2013)

near the end of week 1 and i've decided not to continue "fasting" on 600 cals per day. i just didnt take to the hungry feeling, very well.
i have however lost 3lbs of weight. maybe not all fat, but i havent been 10st 1lb for a few months.
what i did was my normal training for this week, ie turbo plus 2 road outings, but did it before dinner ie 5 hrs after lunch, or before breakfast.
eating wise i reduced my carb intake and paid attention to low GI carbs when i did eat them. 2 dinners involved no or little carbs. lots of veg, good proteins, no diet/ low fat yogurt (full fat), butter, loads of berries, oats etc.. i havent ate biscuits or crisps all week but i had a major chinese last saturday night.

one of the ideas i have taken on board is the idea of longer periods without food. ie NOT eating 6 meals a day. i sort of believe that we need to reteach our bodies to burn fat as a fuel, by going longer between meals. i dont think our metabolism will slow down after only a few hours or go to starvation mode.

i if had to hang my hat on a sustainable diet, it would involve reduced carbs, plenty of protein and fat. training on an empty stomach seems ok too.

me and my girlfriend are going to try 2 weeks of restricted carbs/ low gi carbs for 2 weeks to see how it works. 1lb per week loss is my short term target.


----------



## MikeG (21 Feb 2014)

My wife's running club has a GP in it, who is an excellent runner, and a strong advocate of the 5:2 (then 6:1) regime. He encouraged club members to give it a try. Despite being a big group of fit and healthy runners, about 25 of them all lost a stone or more, and they have all kept it off. The resulting improvement in performance is of course measurable, as PBs and race results are there for everyone to see.......and they have been very impressive, with promotion in the Cross Country league amongst other things. There has also been a near universal improvement in cholesterol readings, in blood pressure.........and a number of the wives are reporting that husbands have stopped snoring!! 

Mike


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2014)

It has been an almost effortless 50+ pound weight loss for me so far, and I am still very gradually losing the last 12 or so pounds that I want to drop. I have lost 14 inches off my waistline and have 5 inches to go. I have more energy than before.

So, with these awful results, I have decided that ... 





I am going to stick with it!


----------



## jazzkat (21 Feb 2014)

Apart from the weight loss, I too can concur with the PB message of the runners mentioned. Last year I had a year of PB's in my club 10TTs. It's a lumpy TT so the weight loss will have helped but I am simply riding quicker.
So as well as being able to put on 32inch waist trousers (though I can't sit down because of my thigh and calf muscles are too big!!!) I'm cycling quicker. This is after doing the 5:2 religiously since the original TV programme aired.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> It has been an almost effortless 50+ pound weight loss for me so far, and I am still very gradually losing the last 12 or so pounds that I want to drop. I have lost 14 inches off my waistline and have 5 inches to go. I have more energy than before.
> 
> So, with these awful results, I have decided that ...
> 
> ...


About 61 pounds gone now (4 st 5 lbs). I still have 3 or 4 inches of flab round the waist so it looks like I will have to shed at least another 6 or 7 pounds before starting to eat more to maintain my ideal weight. I intend to do that on the 5 normal days, and stick with 2 low-cal days a week.


----------



## The Brewer (27 Jun 2014)

Well done Colin

I tend top stick with if its from a plant then its okay, if its come out of a plant then stay away.
Lean meat in small proportions and 10-15 fruit and veg a day........ Beers going soon to


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2014)

I am being a bit less strict now though ... Today was pencilled in as a fasting day, but I ended up meeting someone on a shopping trip so we had a fast-busting lunch together. The rest of the week is taken up with a visit by my step-daughter and her husband so I will be having normal meals with them. I won't worry about it - I will just get back into the routine next week.


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2014)

In my humble opinion, most people who are going to start a diet next week are doomed to failure, whilst those starting now are more likely to succeed. 

I am no diet expert but I am 5 stone lighter than I once was and it stays off, Stopping sugar or sugary things worked for me, not easy as I was a cake addict known to overdose often.


----------



## PK99 (27 Jun 2014)

screenman said:


> In my humble opinion, most people who are going to start a diet next week are doomed to failure, whilst those starting now are more likely to succeed.
> 
> I am no diet expert but I am 5 stone lighter than I once was and it stays off, Stopping sugar or sugary things worked for me, not easy as I was a cake addict known to overdose often.



The proof of the pudding, as they say, will be in the eating.

As you, I have found dropping weight by the 5:2 diet was easy and painless -and it is staying off. Weight is the same as it was about a year ago and is 14kg less than it was two years ago. Mrs pk has lost 10-12kg, friends who have seen my weight loss and followed the diet because of that have lost several stones. No one I know who has tried the diet has failed to lose weight, and no one has put weight back on since stopping the rigorous 5:2 pattern.


----------



## cd365 (1 Jul 2014)

@ColinJ When you do you do your fasting days are they consecutive days?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2014)

cd365 said:


> @ColinJ When you do you do your fasting days are they consecutive days?


No, _never_! I usually do Tue and Sat, though I am flexible about the timing. For example - if I were doing a long ride on the Sat, I might fast on the Sun instead. I always have at least one day between fasts, and preferably at least two.

The thing that makes 5:2 easy for me is that I only have to put up with one day at a time of feeling slightly hungry. I think a second consecutive day would feel more like being on a crash diet and that wouldn't suit me. 

I have a heavy cold at the moment and have decided to eat normal meals every day until I get over it. 'Feed a cold' and all that ... I don't know what the evidence would show, but I don't feel like I want to cut down on my food intake while I am ill. I'll go back to 5:2 as soon as I feel well again which should be in a few days time.


----------



## cd365 (1 Jul 2014)

I'm currently on a very quick, low calorie protein only diet (to lose some holiday weight) and think that the 5:2 diet might suit me.
Once I get to my target weight I might give it a go.
Thanks @ColinJ


----------



## Saluki (1 Jul 2014)

I have flexible fast days. I was going to fast tomorrow but the need to drive to Devon and back has meant that I've moved the fast day to day. I knew that I was going to Devon before I had anything to eat, which has made life much simpler. I tend not to fast the same two days but mix them up a bit. I fasted Sunday. I track my food so I know how I'm doing and whether I can have a bit extra quorn bolognaise of an evening. I use SparkPeople but the food tracker gets really humpy on fast days and tells me off 
I have mislaid 18lbs now. The first week I lost a lot as I did 2 fast days of 500 calories and the other 5 days were sensible eating, no cake, crisps or chocolate. I think that the first week is often a big loss week and then it settles down after. I will be much happier in another 18 lbs and then very happy in 10lbs later. I don't feel hungry or deprived on my fast days.


----------



## jazzkat (1 Jul 2014)

I've always fasted on Tuesday and Thursdays. I find that, being busy in the week, it's easy to ignore the slight hunger pangs. It leaves me free to socialise at the weekend if I want (not that I do so much lol!). Occasionally I'll change the day and like Colin if I feel poorly I stop the fasting. I stop when I'm on holiday too, its a bit antisocial if everyone else is tucking into the ice creams etc and I don't join in. Don't you think?


----------



## brand (6 Jul 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Those that knock the 5:2 diet and other Intermittent Fasting 'diets' should watch the program that Horizon did on it.
> 
> Very interesting although maybe more research needs to be carried out.


This isn't quite true the research has been going on intermittently for over 100 years. They just didn't understand how people who had a calorie restricted diet had a tendency to live so long and with considerable less illnesses.
The collapse of the Soviet union reopened it as there were areas where it was estimated that the population had a diet of 30% less than they should have. While at the same time having less illnesses and an extended life expectancy. But the claims made by some people of being as old as 110-120, could not be backed up due to lack of documentation like birth certificates etc.
I am certain this diet (30% less) was on another BBC programme about 15 years ago. The Soviet Union, as above was used as an example. They decided the reason for the extended and healthier life was a reduction in free radicals. In all probability this will increase life expectancy but not to the extent shown.
The accidentally discovery in a South American village of the extended life expectancy being linked to a reduction in growth hormones can not be denied. It is a fact. Research shows that if you reduce your calorie intake by 30% below normal, your body produces less growth hormones and your body starts repairing cells rather than replacing them. Research at the moment shows there is s similar effect with the 5:2 diet. BUT this diet has not been around long enough (obviously) to know if it will work long term. There are near immediate effects which are the Same as reducing calorie intake by 30%. A doctor on the programme said blood test show that it was near impossible to get diabetes even with a crap diet. Also cholesterol levels dropped even without a change in diet (excluding calorie reduction). All in all the evidence for eating 30% less than needed is quite overwhelming. The 5:2 diet appears to mimic it.
Note:- cancer is caused by damaged cells, growth hormones create new cells to replace the damaged ones. Reduction in growth hormones causes your body to put emphasis on repairing and not replacing them. That is considered to be the mechanism for less illnesses like cancer. There is some limited research suggesting a reduction in alzheimer's etc. Early days on that though. Wouldn't that be something though, living longer while at the same time staying healthy. The benefits to society alone would be enormous.


----------



## brand (6 Jul 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Are you really going to undertake 'fasting' two days a week for the rest of your life?.


Yes! I do intend on doing just that. It is healthy and very very easy to do. I estimate I do it for 40 weeks a year. I don't do it on my Birthday, Christmas day, boxing day and when I stay at my mother.... I just cannot do with the earache!
Due to the latter my weight varies between 12 stone to 12 stone 7lb. Neither is an unreasonable weight for 5'10"


----------



## brand (6 Jul 2014)

The Brewer said:


> ... Beers going soon to


 Don't do it. That is going to far! I would rather 4:3 diet than give up beer.... that would be hell!


----------



## brand (6 Jul 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I've always fasted on Tuesday and Thursdays. I find that, being busy in the week, it's easy to ignore the slight hunger pangs. It leaves me free to socialise at the weekend if I want (not that I do so much lol!). Occasionally I'll change the day and like Colin if I feel poorly I stop the fasting. I stop when I'm on holiday too, its a bit antisocial if everyone else is tucking into the ice creams etc and I don't join in. Don't you think?


Odd how you don't feel hungery on the fast days? I always put it down to the psychological effect of knowing you could eat normal the next day but I am not so sure what do you think?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2014)

brand said:


> ... my weight varies between 12 stone to 12 stone 7lb. Neither is an unreasonable weight for 5'10"


That depends on your build, and what you consider to be 'unreasaonable'. I am a medium build, 6' 1" tall, and in that weight range, but I still have 3 or 4 inches of flab round my waist!


----------



## jazzkat (6 Jul 2014)

brand said:


> Odd how you don't feel hungery on the fast days? I always put it down to the psychological effect of knowing you could eat normal the next day but I am not so sure what do you think?


It's not that I don't feel hungry, more that because I'm more busy I don't think about it.
For example, today I'm sat here doing nothing, watching the TdF and it's too easy to keep reaching for the biscuit barrel!!


----------



## brand (6 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> That depends on your build, and what you consider to be 'unreasaonable'. I am a medium build, 6' 1" tall, and in that weight range, but I still have 3 or 4 inches of flab round my waist!


 my weight is not high I cannot spell excessively well immediately after I get back from the pub. 
Sprechen sie deutsche


----------



## brand (7 Jul 2014)

brand said:


> my weight is not high I cannot spell excessively well immediately after I get back from the pub.
> Sprechen sie deutsche


 Who wrote this? I don't remember doing it.


----------



## brand (7 Jul 2014)

jazzkat said:


> It's not that I don't feel hungry, more that because I'm more busy I don't think about it.
> For example, today I'm sat here doing nothing, watching the TdF and it's too easy to keep reaching for the biscuit barrel!!


 I am not having that! It makes no difference wherever I am busy (rare due to bone idleness) or doing bugger all (normal). I do not feel hungery. I have been sat in this chair on the computer doing nothing of any use for 5 hours. I have had 2 cups of coffee. If if I can get of my arse I will spend an hour or two in my gym (also known as the garage). Get some gardening done then between 8&9pm I will have 500 calorie meal. The other 100 I put down as the skimmed milk and quarter of a spoon of sugar in my tea or coffee. No way in my case does busy or otherwise make any difference to feeling hungery. So, to sum up I think I will have to go with psychological (at least for me) IE I am going to have a pigeon salad butty and homemade muesli made with milkman's milk for breakfast tomorrow. That's the milk with big lump of cream on the top...........still not feeling hungery!!


----------



## brand (7 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> That depends on your build, and what you consider to be 'unreasaonable'. I am a medium build, 6' 1" tall, and in that weight range, but I still have 3 or 4 inches of flab round my waist!


My actual build is definitely not Neanderthal in fact the other end more skinny runt but I look like a medium build due to weight training. See 
http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/body-types-ectomorph-mesomorph-endomorph.html
So I am ectomorph but look like Mesomorph!
I reckon I should be 11.5 stone which would take no more than an inch maybe an inch and half of my stomach.


----------



## brand (7 Jul 2014)

And make my trousers fall down!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2014)

I am definitely a Mesomorph. I don't look right being very skinny, and I am not a big heavy build, but I can develop pretty big muscles if I work at it. I can gain or lose weight easily if I do the wrong or right things.


----------



## brand (7 Jul 2014)

jazzkat said:


> It's not that I don't feel hungry, more that because I'm more busy I don't think about it.
> For example, today I'm sat here doing nothing, watching the TdF and it's too easy to keep reaching for the biscuit barrel!!


Still eaten nothing but I did get of my bone idol arse and did 2 hours in Gym and went up to a neighbour and fixed a couple of bikes, bog standard stuff and drunk 2 cups of tea. Still not hungery though but I will try and eat. The only downside I have noticed is I don't sleep as well. Normally I fall asleep on the couch, get up go to bed and fall into a deep coma!


----------



## jazzkat (7 Jul 2014)

brand said:


> Still eaten nothing but I did get of my bone idol arse and did 2 hours in Gym and went up to a neighbour and fixed a couple of bikes, bog standard stuff and drunk 2 cups of tea. Still not hungery though but I will try and eat. The only downside I have noticed is I don't sleep as well. Normally I fall asleep on the couch, get up go to bed and fall into a deep coma!


I'm not quite sure what it is you are getting at.
I find that when I'm not doing anything I get the munchies. It's boredom I guess. When I'm working or doing something else I can go all day without thinking about food (or eating). It used to cause problems between myself and my wife, she's a little and often eater. I can go all day but come midday my wife needs to eat. She has tried the 5:2 but can't do it, it makes her feel to ill to have so little to eat over the day.
That's where I'm at!


----------



## PK99 (7 Jul 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I'm not quite sure what it is you are getting at.
> I find that when I'm not doing anything I get the munchies. It's boredom I guess. When I'm working or doing something else I can go all day without thinking about food (or eating). It used to cause problems between myself and my wife, she's a little and often eater. I can go all day but come midday my wife needs to eat. She has tried the 5:2 but can't do it, it makes her feel to ill to have so little to eat over the day.
> That's where I'm at!



I split my 600 calories into three chunks of 200 calories, no need to go all day without eating


----------



## brand (7 Jul 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I'm not quite sure what it is you are getting at.
> I find that when I'm not doing anything I get the munchies. It's boredom I guess. When I'm working or doing something else I can go all day without thinking about food (or eating). It used to cause problems between myself and my wife, she's a little and often eater. I can go all day but come midday my wife needs to eat. She has tried the 5:2 but can't do it, it makes her feel to ill to have so little to eat over the day.
> That's where I'm at!


Sorry if I have not explained it very well. I simply saying that it doesn't seem to matter if I am busy or not. I just don't feel hungery. I assume it is psychological I know that I will eat a normal meals tomorrow. This is opposed to a normal diet where you go hungery ever day. 
Now I am still not hungery but I should eat. I will have a large salad some new potatoes and piece of chicken cooked with no fat at all in the George Forman grill. My stomach is making odd noises!


----------



## brand (7 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> I split my 600 calories into three chunks of 200 calories, no need to go all day without eating


True, but this seems to work for me. I would not be happy doing small meals 3 times a day. Mind I have never tried it so may give it a try.


----------



## jazzkat (7 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> I split my 600 calories into three chunks of 200 calories, no need to go all day without eating


It doesn't bother me to go all day and it means I can have a more substantial meal at tea time. Each to there own.


brand said:


> Sorry if I have not explained it very well. I simply saying that it doesn't seem to matter if I am busy or not. I just don't feel hungery. I assume it is psychological I know that I will eat a normal meals tomorrow. This is opposed to a normal diet where you go hungery ever day.
> Now I am still not hungery but I should eat. I will have a large salad some new potatoes and piece of chicken cooked with no fat at all in the George Forman grill. My stomach is making odd noises!


Good for you, at least you aren't tempted to eat when you shouldn't, lol.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Jul 2014)

This is the original thread for the 5:2 I posted back when the programme was first aired. It's interesting to see the few who have sucess stories by sticking to it.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/calorie-restriction-diet.107944/


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2014)

One thing that I find interesting is that the long steady weightloss is distorting my body image. I still have a few inches of flab round my waist and I keep thinking that I am getting bigger again, but when I check my weight and measure my waist I find that I am either remaining steady, or slowly losing weight/size.

I am getting used to being slimmer, so instead of feeling slim because I am 60-odd pounds lighter than I used to be, I feel flabby because I am about 10 pounds heavier than I would like to be.

I will make sure that I do not drop below a 32" waist. I had a 30"-31" waist when I left university and I was too skinny then.


----------



## brand (8 Jul 2014)

I noticed some were saying it didn't effect their energy levels. I have an advantage here. I was very ill for a while with an infection which attacked my right knee. Leaving me with near zero cartilage. I was told to cycle as I am nearly totally dependent on cycling I was rather pleased. I couldn't manage it on a bike as the muscle had wasted away. So I bought an exercise bike. I obviously measured my progress accurately. All exercise was done brfore breakfast. Monday fast day no effect. Tuesday exercise before breakfast no effect. Wednesday fast day again no effect. Thursday a regular small drop in progress not huge but my notes definitely showed some.


----------



## PK99 (8 Jul 2014)

brand said:


> I noticed some were saying it didn't effect their energy levels. I have an advantage here. I was very I'll for a while with an infection which attacked my right knee. Leaving me with near zero cartilage. I was told to cycle as I am nearly totally dependent on cycling I was rather pleased. I couldn't manage it on a bike as the muscle had wasted away. So I bought an exercise bike. I obviously measured my progress accurately. All exercise was done brfore breakfast. Monday fast day no effect. Tuesday exercise before breakfast no effect. Wednesday fast day again no effect. Thursday a regular small drop in progress not huge but my notes definitely showed some.



Guys in my club who were serious races in the 50s and 60s/70s used to train before breakfast most days. Get up, ride for an hour, home, breakfast, cycle to work. In modern parlance it is called bonk training.


----------



## jazzkat (8 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> One thing that I find interesting is that the long steady weightloss is distorting my body image. I still have a few inches of flab round my waist and I keep thinking that I am getting bigger again, but when I check my weight and measure my waist I find that I am either remaining steady, or slowly losing weight/size.
> 
> I am getting used to being slimmer, so instead of feeling slim because I am 60-odd pounds lighter than I used to be, I feel flabby because I am about 10 pounds heavier than I would like to be.
> 
> I will make sure that I do not drop below a 32" waist. I had a 30"-31" waist when I left university and I was too skinny then.


You can see how people become anorexic! I'm the same I look at the (very small) bit of fat around my middle and think, hmm that could go. But at 5'11" and 72 kg I don't really want to lose any more weight. I make up for my weight loss on non fast days with lots of chocolate and beer *


*Actually, I don't over indulge. Well, sometimes I do, but mainly I'm still pretty good on non fast days.


----------



## brand (9 Jul 2014)

jazzkat said:


> You can see how people become anorexic! I'm the same I look at the (very small) bit of fat around my middle and think, hmm that could go. But at 5'11" and 72 kg I don't really want to lose any more weight. I make up for my weight loss on non fast days with lots of chocolate and beer *
> 
> 
> *Actually, I don't over indulge. Well, sometimes I do, but mainly I'm still pretty good on non fast days.


I dislike beer, alcohol in general but as I live in a rural area I feel it is my duty to support local amenities. So despite my general distaste of alcohol I go to the pub 2 or 3 times a week and drink lots of it.
Chocolate or cake on the other hand is different. I am capable of not buying them on my occasional "forays" (word of the day) into town. BUT the landlord has decided to open a shop inside the pub so I regularly end up buying a bar of chocolate AND if I take short cut through the kitchen the landlady tempts me with cakes. For ages someone kept putting chocolate bagels in my panniers and threading them over my handlebar! Sometimes I wouldn't find them in the panniers for 2-3 days. Didn't make any difference I still eat them.
The other day I remember getting home from the pub and eating 2 scones? At first I thought I must have bought them in the pub then I remembered on the way to pub I called in at a new cafe. I had an egg sandwich and a cup of tea but I had forgotten I had virtually no cash. So I told them I would catch them latter. Made sure I got cash back at pub and called on the way home. Not sure what time it was. It was dark but could not remember much else other than asking them to open the cafe and get me a couple of scones. I must have been thinking of there cakes the whole time I was in pub!! Beer and diet discipline do not go together.... ever!


----------

